

The "Uncanny valley" hypothesis - bootload
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_Valley

======
stcredzero
I think this theory somehow breaks down when it comes to sex and sexual
attraction. Datapoint: the exaggerated proportions of photoshopped models in
magazines and female video game characters.

